

Not Safe for Not Working On - captaincrowbar
http://dankaminsky.com/2014/09/03/not-safe-for-not-working-on/

======
cbhl
Surprisingly long-winded article that suggests that phone camera apps have a
"privacy mode" for creating adult images similar to browsers' "incognito mode"
for browsing said images.

Is this not the premise that Snapchat was built upon (except for the part
where people could use curl or wget on the photos instead of using the app to
view them)?

